# Disappearing runner beans



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Just been :roll: out in the garden to pick some more runner beans and find all the low level ones have been half eaten! Maisie can only reach so high, so they are all chewed off at the same height. She is better at blackberrying than I am too :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes our Breton Spaniel does the same, she does not like lemons, rhubarb or gooseberries though, all else is fair game. She does a meerkat impression fto get the higher fruits, Alan.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Ditto our previous Springer...... nothing in the garden or greenhouse was safe from her.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We were at Dad's house, on Teesside, when our youngest daughter visited to water the plants in our Norfolk garden and reported "something has eaten all the runner beans AND the Swiss chard AND the beetroot tops".

The beans were stripped of leaves and flowers (in June) to a height of 5feet.

We decided it was deer, which we enjoy seeing in the garden. But enough is enough and we now have a (reasonably) animal-proof fence round the vegetables.

However, whilst away over Bank Holiday, something came right up to the house and stripped the white rose bush, white impatiens and white delphiniums. Oh dear!

Gordon


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Brings back memories of our old GSD, Otto, who used to race us to the blackberries!

A friend had a fox terrier who used to limbo dance under the strawberry nets to get to his strawberries  

Willow, our Whippet, has a penchant for cucumbers.


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

I fed my springer spaniel a few blackberries as I picked and ate them last week - he wants to do everything I do, especially food. Our previous springer also used to pick off blackberries on lower branches. They like slices of apple, and we always give them veg, which seems to boost the immune system against allergies. 

Anyone know if excess blackberries can do dogs any harm?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well my GSD ate loads of Blackberries and lived to tell the tale. Grapes are a different thing though.


----------

